# Bailey day 150 kidded



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bailey is my 2nd freshener nigi/pygmy .....she had a rough start with delivery of a single buckling last year so I pray that her 2nd is easier ray: 

Her udder growth is minimal at this point, I can feel it more than see it but she's about the same size as she was last year. She's bred with my pygmy Hank. Her buckling inherited her wattles and I'm curious to see if she passes them to her kids this year.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Bailey due 2/15... 10 days to go!*

She is looking good. I cant wait to see the babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey due 2/15... 10 days to go!*



WalnutGroveFarm said:


> She is looking good. I cant wait to see the babies.


must agree :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bailey due 2/15... 10 days to go!*

I love that white stripe on her side, very cute  hoping and praying that all goes well for her this time!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Bailey due 2/15... 10 days to go!*

Any changes or is she getting ready to kid?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey due 2/15... 2 days to go!*

No changes...I tried to trim her udder a few days ago but made a real hack job instead. 
Ligs are a bit "giving" but not there yet. I am really hoping for twins but her udder is not any bigger now than it was last year with a single...BTW, she JUST developed this last week :? NEVER had a doe suddenly start an udder this close to the due date.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Bailey due 2/15... 2 days to go!*

Hmmm.. are you sure she didn't sneak a breeding?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Bailey due 2/15... 2 days to go!*

Hopefully her delivery goes well this year! I think I'm taking all of the bad delivery juju for everyone at least. :roll:

She looks cute as ever by the way.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey due 2/15... 2 days to go!*

Thank you Jess....you are in my thoughts and my prayers for healthy happy deliveries.

GoatCrazy...I leash breed my girls and Hank was not pleased at all with being on a lead but he got the job done 144 days ago...She delivered on 148 last year so maybe I have a few days to wait.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bailey due 2/15... 2 days to go!*

I agree, she's cute Liz  Sounds like she's going to keep you on your toes, silly girl! I hope she gives you kids soon, can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Bailey due 2/15... 2 days to go!*

oooohhhhh good luck! Hope all goes well! :thumb:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Bailey due 2/15... 2 days to go!*



liz said:


> GoatCrazy...I leash breed my girls and Hank was not pleased at all with being on a lead but he got the job done 144 days ago...Oh okay, I thought 15th was day 150 She delivered on 148 last year so maybe I have a few days to wait.


Well, thats good. Last year my buck got out and bred all, but 2 girls. Which ended up being a good thing because I was planning on breeding them later and when kidding time came around I was glad it was sooner rather then later. This year my buck didn't escape and I got all but 2 does bred to kid in the month that I wanted the to.

Happy Kidding, I'm sure she'll give you beautiful :kidred: kids


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey day 145*

I am ok with her giving me either :kidblue: or :kidred: ....as long as they are healthy and Bailey does well. These are cross kids and her boy last year was a very hardy and fast grower...he was dang near her size when he left at 10 weeks old!

Today, no change in udder, ligs softened but still there.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Bailey day 145*

Good luck can't waited to see kids. Here is to healthy and easy kidding.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey day 147*

:hair: ABSOLUTELY NO CHANGE! :hair:

The weather is beautiful...I'm off work today and she's being her normal self.
Ligs softening but her udder has yet to fill.
Binkey hits 145 next Wednesday which wiuld also be Baileys day 153....I really hope she doesn't wait THAT long!

Will be starting Bink's waiting thread today...she is MASSIVE! :laugh:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Bailey day 147*

I feel the same way-Marcie is on day 147 as well-huge-udder full-but ligs are still there...maybe a bit more soft than yesterday, but ARGH! I'm going nuts here...I'm hoping the full moon will help us out tomorrow...and THANK GOODNESS for the warmer weather...good luck with Bailey and Binkey!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey day 147*



logansmommy7 said:


> I feel the same way-Marcie is on day 147 as well-huge-udder full-but ligs are still there...maybe a bit more soft than yesterday, but ARGH! I'm going nuts here...I'm hoping the full moon will help us out tomorrow...and THANK GOODNESS for the warmer weather...good luck with Bailey and Binkey!


Tomorrow is the full moon so maybe just maybe we'll see kids then! ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey day 148*

Her udder is a little fuller...not tight but she's also not wanting to be with the others, she's been going to the top fenceline and just watching everyone.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Bailey day 148*

I bet she kids on day 150.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey day 148*

Well...I'm at work all weekend...actually, I pretty much work every weekend unless my manager is being generous. Anytime after 2 pm on Saturday or Sunday would be great!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Bailey day 148*

Well then I hope she has them at 3:30 p.m. tomorrow afternoon. Good luck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bailey day 148*

I hope she waits until your home Liz! I am a stay at home mom, and I just couldn't imagine working so close to my girls due dates...I'd go insane and probably have a bad sick day wrap LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey day 148*

Thank you Joanie! That would be AWESOME!

I am lucky enough that I work 5 miles from home and if I have a "feeling" that somethings up...I'm able to make a quick trip home to check :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey day 149*

Udder is filling!! Not quite there yet but is bigger than the day she delivered last year!! Tomorrow would be great....after 2


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bailey day 149*

Awww sounds like she's real close now! Good Luck Liz and I hope she waits until after you get home!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bailey day 149*



> Tomorrow would be great....after 2


 ray: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey day 149*

She didn't wait...hubby called me at work at 1 30...said she didn't look right to him, I got home within 5 minutes of the call to see her wet kid standing . more later


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Bailey day 149*

Hoping everything is okay....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bailey day 149*

Oh wow! I hope all is well Liz!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Talk about leaving us hanging!!! I hope everything is ok!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All good.... Just made a birth announcent. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :hi5:


----------

